# Aiw X800 Xt



## dmorgan002 (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello,

I previously had an ATI AIW 9800 and just recently upgraded to the AIW X800.  With my 9800 I never had a temperature screen under the options and figured that it was because that particular flavor didn't have a temperature sensor.  Now though with my X800 I still do not have the temperature screen.  Does anyone know if the AIW X800 has a temperature sensor?


----------



## johnzm (Mar 14, 2005)

im curious as well, i had a X800 pro and everything worked, not i am missing my fan and temp monitering. im trying a beta vers. now to see if it resolves my issue


----------



## johnzm (Mar 15, 2005)

beta software did not bring back my fan and temp moniting oh well


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2005)

whats the device id of the card?


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 15, 2005)

John,

I have seen and heard where people who own the Pro version had the Overdrive screen in the CCC and then had it go away, most likely this is related to the same trouble you are seeing.  I have not found though where they were able to get it back.

W1zzard,

Device ID of which card, mine or John's?

Thanks for the replies


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2005)

of the x800 all-in-wonder


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 15, 2005)

W1zzard,

Where in particular will I find the device ID that you need?  Am at work right now but can head home for lunch and get it for you.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2005)

in the atitool overclocking settings screen


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 15, 2005)

W1zzard,

The device ID shown is 4A4B.


----------



## johnzm (Mar 16, 2005)

dmorgan002 said:
			
		

> W1zzard,
> 
> The device ID shown is 4A4B.




mines the same. 

ive never heared of the CCC doing that, dmorgan, but then again ive never used them...


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 16, 2005)

John,

It seems strange to me that we should have the same device ID...well well well, isn't this interesting!

I just downloaded the newet ATI driver and extracted the files for it.  Running a search for "4A4B" yielded results in the ini and inf files of course but...



> "RADEON X800 Series    " = ati2mtag_R420, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4A4B



Which is even more confusing!

Hopefully W1zzard will know more...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2005)

this is kind of strange .. as far as i know normal x800's have 4a4b too .. and i checked the code .. 4a4b should be supported in monitoring .. 

maybe ati connected the thermal monitoring ic to another bus on the video card .. i'll check that in the next days and hopefully have a version out then


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2005)

whats the subsys of your aiw in windows device manager? video  card -> tab details
my normal x800 has "PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4A4B&SUBSYS_13D0174B&REV_00\4&B7EB302&0&0008"


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 16, 2005)

W1zzard,

I have read posts on other forums where the monitoring IS working with their X800 XTs so it would seem that perhaps ATI is using different...somethings?  Same core, R420, right?

Will go check the subsys in a bit here.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 16, 2005)

it's all the same gpu .. my guess is that the tvtuner stuff uses Bus #1 where usually the monitoring ic is living so they moved it to another one

do you have an instant messenger and could contact me for some live testing?


----------



## dmorgan002 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have MSN and will head home now to see if we can't figure this out...


----------



## johnzm (Mar 16, 2005)

i wish i could be of more help

im at work right now, tho


----------



## manicdan (Mar 27, 2005)

are there any updates with the temp monitor and fan control with this card, i have the same one and i too cant go without knowing my card temps


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Mar 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> ...my normal x800 has...


Just out of interest Wizzard do you have one of every ATi card?


----------



## milotek (Apr 9, 2005)

Wizzard, the newest version of ATT has working temps and fan control.  Maybe thats a place to start looking.  So it can be done.

I like Ati tool better.  I get mem errors when I exit certain apps when ATT is running.


----------



## manicdan (Apr 10, 2005)

newest version of "ATT" whats that?


----------



## milotek (Apr 11, 2005)

manicdan said:
			
		

> newest version of "ATT" whats that?



Ati tray tool,  Pretty much the same thing as Ati tool, just not as good.  

manicdan, is your card registered with ati?  If so create a ticket and there is an link to 'CATALYST CREW Feedback'.  Then request that they add it to the drivers.  Thats what ati told me to do.  So maybe some day


----------



## milotek (Apr 20, 2005)

Did everyone give up on this?


----------



## mrracs (May 10, 2005)

i also have the AIW X800XT and no temp sensor in ati tool. My device id is 4A4B. I hope this problem is fixed in the next stable release of ATI TOOL.


----------



## mrracs (May 10, 2005)

Downloaded ATI Tool 0.24 Beta 9 and installed. The thermal sensor is back.


----------



## milotek (May 11, 2005)

mrracs,  thanks for the update.  I almost gave up.


----------



## mrracs (May 11, 2005)

the problem with the beta is that when i open the 3d view the frame rate is droped around 100 frames    before the average was 355 now its 256


----------



## gR3iF (May 11, 2005)

temp anti ana. on or of?


----------



## mrracs (May 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2005)

temporala antianalasing off? check with ati tray tools


----------

